# antifreeze



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hi everyone, this is a stupid question, but one i need to know b/c i might have to plow tmrw morning before thanksgiving!!...i have an 83 chevy k10 and i need to add antifreeze because i think there is a leak and the radiator is only half-full...can i add any type of antifreeze? how should i mix it, beforehand or in the radiator with water? by the way, the truck was smoking earlier a bit when i stopped...is this antifreeze burnoff? thanks. HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

it should be standard antifreeze mix it 50/50 with water the smoke out yout tail pipe could be antifreeze if you have a cracked block or blown haed gasket. i would say you should dump a tube of bars in with the fluid to maybe help you get threw it


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

you can buy antifreeze either premixed 50/50, or straight and mix it yourself. It does sound like you hurt something. BarsAll stop leak is the only thing I've ever had any luck with. Any sign of water in the oil? If you are blowing white smoke out the tailpipe, then stick a fork in it, it's done. Some Bars leak might buy you a little time, but not much when you consider that plowing is harder on the cooling system than anything. I'd start shopping around for a replacement motor. Good luck.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Mix the antifreeze before pouring it into the radiator.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I mix mine 60/40 a little stronger You don't know for sure if the old stuff is even a 50/50 mix.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Make sure your not putting Dexi cool antifreeze in it. You should be using the gool ole green stuff with a 50 / 50 mix....Rob


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Buy the bars stop leak in the plastic tube it's a silver powder,it's the best stuff to use.
The Cooling System Primer:

After you fill it back up with antifreeze and drive it a while, turn it off and _look for leaks_. Check all the clamps on the hoses they can rust out, run your hands over the hoses and look for bulges and wet spots. 
(boy that sounded dirty). _If you replace clamps, use a screw driver not a socket and ratchet,they can break if you use a socket and too much torque._
Feel under the fan shaft on your water pump if the seals or bearings are going it will weep fluid. Look for the windshield to fog above the defrost vents, your heater core could have a leak and the windows will fog bad when driving. Take a good flashlight and look for leaks from the fins on the radiator and tanks. If your head-gaskets are going the truck will be blowing white smoke real bad,as they get worse it will be blowing antifreeze fog/cloud as big as the truck!


----------



## nailerdog (Oct 7, 2005)

Green, 50-50 mix


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I forgot to mention with blown head gaskets you can get antifreeze in the oil. You will have what looks like light brown snot on the dip stick.Take off the oil filler cap you may have the same thing caked to it or even antifreeze dripping off. The antifreeze in the radiator can have oil in it too. I had all of these with my last blown head gasket. ( 3.8 Wound star )


----------



## cward05 (Aug 16, 2004)

hey everyone...thanks for all the advice. after plowing on thanksgiving with 3 inches and realizing that the whole time i was in a steam bath, i took it to my mechanic friend and we looked it over. the radiator ended up being shot, leaking badly in a few spots...its currently being replaced with an aluminum radiator and with his connections where he works, he got me a $750 radiator/electric fan for only $250! im psyched and can't wait for the snow to fly. thanks again!


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Glad to hear you are getting it fixed, and with a good discount too.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

It must BE GREEN in color NOT ORANGE.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

RYDER said:


> It must BE GREEN in color NOT ORANGE.


Carefull, I had napa drop off some dexicool the other day and it was green.....Rob


----------

